# Steckrute transportieren



## schumi112 (27. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir jetzt eine Steckrute zugelegt und habe folgendes Problem:
Wenn die Rute montiert ist (Spirolino, wirbel etc.) und ich sie auseinander stecke, habe ich beim nächsten auspacken immer Schnursalat.
Wie verpackt transportiert ihr Steckrute und Montage?

Gruß Schumi


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*

Rutenfutteral


----------



## woernser1965 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*

Wie ? Du ziehst die Rute auseinander und packst sie so ein ???|kopfkrat


Musst halt den Haken an einem Ringsteg einhängen und die Schnur anspannen.......


----------



## schumi112 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*



woernser1965 schrieb:


> Wie ? Du ziehst die Rute auseinander und packst sie so ein ???|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Musst halt den Haken an einem Ringsteg einhängen und die Schnur anspannen.......



Ja ich zieh die auseinande rund packe die ein, wie soll man es denn sonst machen? Tipp!?

Gruß schumi


----------



## woernser1965 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*

Und wo hängst du den Haken ein ??
Benutzt du Rutenbänder ???


----------



## schumi112 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*

Na den Haken, hänge ich mit Vorfach am Wirbelkarabiner aus.


----------



## woernser1965 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*

Ich mache den Haken nie weg............häng ihn an einem Ringsteg ein und spann die Schnur....


----------



## schumi112 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*

Hmm, irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht.
Wenn ich die 2-teilige Rute auseinander ziehe und lege beide teile nebeneinander.
Wenn ich jetzt die Schur spanne verschiebt sich das ganze doch wieder.

Gruß schumi


----------



## woernser1965 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*

Deswegen gibt es ja auch Rutenbänder :q
Ich mach mal ein Photo............


----------



## woernser1965 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*

Ich hoffe du kannst was erkennen............


----------



## schumi112 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*

Na die Bilder erklären ja einiges, vielen Dank. Jetzt kapiere ich was ihr meint. Kannte diese Bänder nicht. Muss ich mir schnellstens besorgen.

Gruß schumi


----------



## woernser1965 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*

So siehts komplett aus..


----------



## Siegkaner (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*

Hi und Hallo

Gehen aber auch Haargummis für den Anfang.

Gruss markus


----------



## woernser1965 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*



schumi112 schrieb:


> Na die Bilder erklären ja einiges, vielen Dank. Jetzt kapiere ich was ihr meint. Kannte diese Bänder nicht. Muss ich mir schnellstens besorgen.
> 
> Gruß schumi



Würde ich dir empfehlen...


----------



## schrauber78 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*

am griffstück hab ich auf so ein rutenband und oben nehm ich ein gummiband, da die rutenbänder meist im durchmesser zu weit sind.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*

Wenn man den Haken am Obersten Rutenteil befestigt und die Rute im Zickzack (wie nen Zollstock) zusammenlegt, braucht man die gummis/Bänder eigentlich gar nicht, da sich die Ringe der einzelnen steckteile oft auf ähnlicher Höhe befinden.

Strafft man jetzt die schnur zieht sich die Rute nicht auseinander sondern zusammen (mit leichten überständen) 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## gründler (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*

hi
Haken bis zum Handteil lassen,Rute auseinander stecken,Spitzenteil zur (linken Seite an das Rutenendteil anlegen)beide teile auf gleiche Höhe bringen,dicht aneinander legen.Nun den Rest überstehende Schnurr um die beiden Teile Wickeln bis der Haken unten am Ende des Rutenteils ist,da im Kork,Moosgummi oder Ring den Haken sichern.Die Schnurr sichert beide Teile durch die Umwicklungen von Spitze bis zum Handteil. :m


----------



## Zander93 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*

ganuasio mache ich das auch ich wickele die sch nur auch immer um beise ruteteile und piekse den haken auch immer in den kork oder den moosgummi griff !!!


----------



## woernser1965 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*



Zander93 schrieb:


> ganuasio mache ich das auch ich wickele die sch nur auch immer um beise ruteteile und piekse den haken auch immer in den kork oder den moosgummi griff !!!



Tschuldigung das es mich schüttelt......:c
Wie müsste ich eine Rute hassen, das ich ihr meine Haken in den Kork piekse ?#d
Der muss ja nach einiger Zeit sehr schön aussehen.....|kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*



woernser1965 schrieb:


> Tschuldigung das es mich schüttelt......:c
> Wie müsste ich eine Rute hassen, das ich ihr meine Haken in den Kork piekse ?#d
> Der muss ja nach einiger Zeit sehr schön aussehen.....|kopfkrat


 
Eine Rute wird auf Dauer so oder so ihre kleinen Makken kriegen.Aber man kann ja zb.ein Gummiband ums Handteil machen.Oder immer die selbe Stelle nehmen am Kork.Glaube kaum das eine Hakenspitze soviel Schaden anrichtet.Und eine Rute ist ein Sportgerät und muß nicht vergoldet sein,der Fisch fragt Dich nicht womit Du angelst,oder wie dein Gerärt aussieht.
Ok man schont seine Ausrüstung weil man was von haben will,aber schlimm ist das nicht,weil Kork arbeitet.lg


----------



## woernser1965 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*

Als Jugendlicher hab ich auch nicht auf mein Angelzeugs geachtet.........hab auch immer die Haken in den Griff gepiekst:q
Deshalb weiss ich auch wie das nach einiger Zeit aussieht.
Heute schüttelts mich halt...........#c
Kann ja jeder machen wie er will. Mein Fall wärs nicht mehr.#d


----------



## Breamhunter (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*

Ich habe mir die Neoprengriffe für Fahrradlenker besorgt. Halten die Rutenteile zusammen, und schützen die Steckverbindungen und den Endring:q


----------



## Saag (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*

kleiner Tip....als rutenbänder kann man auch gut die Klett-Bänder für Skier nehmen...die sind schön breit!!!


----------



## Gufi Angler (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*

kuck mal in der neuen blinker da is das vorhanden die machen das mit einem fahradschlauch


----------



## TorstenM (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*

Kuck mal hier
http://cgi.ebay.de/RUTENKLETTBAND-1...Z014QQcategoryZ100155QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Die sind richtig gut und günstig !!


----------



## Hermann W. (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*

Ich habe früher auch Klettbänder benutzt. Anfang des Jahres habe ich mir dann mal so ein Rutenschutzkappenset von Behr für 5,95 Euro geholt und bin total begeistert. Die Dinger werden einfach über das obere und untere Ende der zusammengelegten Steckrute gezogen und schützen durch die Neoprenpolsterung gleich die empfindlichen Enden. Einfach genial! Mitlerweile habe ich schon 5 Sets davon gekauft. 
Hier mal ein Link: http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info...34968&osCsid=fd1c7ee6ac037dbfba8342675459b01c

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Kescherdriller (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*

Moin zusammen|wavey:

Ich wickle mein Vorfach beim Spirofischen(ca 3-3,5m) nach dem Zusammenbau der Rute um die beiden Rutenenden!

Den Haken "befestige ich dabei im Gummiband" welche ich damit die Ruten "arangiere"!

Kleiner tipp,wenn die Ruten länger sind als das Futteral; ich ziehe mir immer eine Socke drüber,damit sich der Blank nicht mit dem Reißverschluß verschrammt!

Gruß und TL,
Olli


----------



## jaeger (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*

@woernser: auf deinen Bildern sieht es so aus als ob du den Haken am Ring sicherst.
Seh ich das richtig oder sind meine Augen schon zu müde?

Wenn ja, meinst Du nicht, dass das die Ringe beschädigt?


----------



## woernser1965 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*

Nein...net am Ring. Häng ihn immer an einem Ringsteg ein. Erkennt man schlecht auf dem Bild....


----------



## Ghanja (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*

Anstelle von Neoprenbändern nehme ich diese Rutenkappen hier. 







Bewirkt zwar das Gleiche wie die Bänder aber so sind beim Transport (z.B. im Auto) die Enden der Rute geschützt.


----------



## woernser1965 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*



Ghanja schrieb:


> Anstelle von Neoprenbändern nehme ich diese Rutenkappen hier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo bekommt man sowas her ? Sieht gut aus #6


----------



## schrauber78 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*



woernser1965 schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man sowas her ? Sieht gut aus #6


die bekommste bei uli beyers ussat


----------



## woernser1965 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*

Danke.....:q
Werd mich mal durchhangeln....


----------



## fireline (1. November 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*

schau schumi,so verpack und befördere ich mein zeugs

http://img127.*ih.us/img127/4011/angelsd5.jpg

mfg


----------



## jaeger (1. November 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*

zwei audi nebendran stehen und du fährst mitm Roller die Ruten spazieren?

Find ich irgendwie seltsam...|kopfkrat


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. November 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*



fireline schrieb:


> schau schumi,so verpack und befördere ich mein zeugs



|bigeyes

Na dann viel Spass!


----------



## fireline (2. November 2007)

*AW: Steckrute transportieren*

fische an der donau,rechtes u. linkes ufer ca 15km,mit dem pkw befahrbar sind ca 5 km,der rest ist naturschutz (wasserschutzpolizei is sehr aktiv),habe so nach und nach auf roller umgestellt weil man überall hinkommt und in besser verstecken kann,man läuft doch so auch noch genug beim spinnfischen

mfg


----------

